# WooHoo!!



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I found 2 eggs in my Imi tank this weekend! They are all white, so I don't think they are good, but it's a start! They were laid in a white film cannister that had fallen off the side and was in the leaf litter. Maybe I will find some more in the broms! Yay Imitators!!!!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

CONGRATS!!


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Well, imi eggs start all white, so don't be so sure yet...


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

That's even better news sbreland! I will keep a close eye on them. Should I see a frog hanging around the eggs? I don't see anyone watching over them.


----------



## whatever111 (Nov 16, 2006)

yeah imitators lay white eggs, so thats a good sign, I'd say they are good!


----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

Hey congrats on the eggs. That's one thing I hate about film canisters, at least 1/3 of them fall off pretty often. What do you plan on doing with the eggs? I'd recommend pulling them after a couple of days to make sure they are fertilized, and raise them on your own. I don't mean to hijack, but I'm just curious, anyone know if eggs were to fall from the original laying spot if the parents will still take care of them?


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, good luck with the eggs, you should see some devolepment withen a week, if you don't they could be bad.
Mike: Depends if the parents see the eggs fall, I have heard of cases of the parents finding eggs after they have fallen. And I have also heard of cases of the parents not finding the eggs and the person having to pull the eggs.


Curt.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I found a 3rd egg this morning in a different canister! I was actually planning on letting the parents take care of it all. It seems more natural to me and besides, there are so many broms in the tank I don't know if I will find 10% of any eggs laid. The cannister that fell only fell about 2 or 3 inches straight down on top of the leaf litter, so hopefully they will take care of it. Thanks for all the advice and comments. Any other advice would be great.
BTW, how much water should I keep in the cannisters that do have eggs?
Brian


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

They are good! I saw them wiggling around! How long should I wait to see if the parents take care of them?


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Update:
The film cannister that fell was neglected, so I gave it a few days and moved the tad to 1 of the small condiment cups I put in the tank. There are plenty of drowned FF's in it and I added a piece of magnolia leaf and it seems to be doing fine. I have found a total of 6 eggs, and this morning I caught the male transporting a tad!!! If he deposits it in a brom, I will never find it. Should I put tad bites in the broms just in case? I am happy with the parents doing all the work, so I don't plan on pulling any tads, at least until I have gotten some froglets from the parents. Will the parents more than likely do all the feeding? This is too cool! If all goes well I will get Imitator juvi's for my B-day in February!!!  (can you tell I'm a little excited?!)


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

> Should I put tad bites in the broms just in case?


I dont think that its neccessary to add tad bites as there is probably plenty for them to eat in the broms (drowned flies/algae/detritus), and you may do more harm than good if you accidentally put in too many or they are not all eaten, they may foul the water, and kill the tads. Make sure you mist plenty to keep the water in the broms from getting too nasty.
If you dont see any froglets emerging after a few months, then you might want to try your hand at raising them outside the viv.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Very exciting indeed, enjoy watching their development!


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Congrats!!! I know how exciting it is as I am about to have front legs on my first tad. Enjoy!


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

congrats! i wouldn't worry about putting the bites in, just make sure you are feeding the adults a lot. the tads will just eat the dead FF.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks everybody. I am gonna mist 1 time heavily a day and keep plenty of flies in the viv. I will try to post some pics if I get a chance.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

good luck with em'!


----------

